
Why haven’t we already canceled all journal subscriptions? - dredmorbius
http://bjoern.brembs.net/2016/05/why-havent-we-already-canceled-all-subscriptions/
======
PaulHoule
Academic organizations are astonishingly incapable of collective action.

------
dredmorbius
Submitter: An inquiry into why academic institutions haven't abandoned or
cancelled all academic journal subscriptions, which offer very little value,
and a great deal of disvalue, in return.

 _Title modified:_ I've added "journal" to clarify what subscriptions are
being discussed.

